# Exercises you can do inside of your room



## sben (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi guys. I was wondering if anybody knew of a few (mostly cardio, though strength exercises never hurt) exercises that I could do in the comfort of my room as I am too embarrassed to show my face at a gym or even the in the streets exercising. 

I figure that once I slim down a bit and look somewhat presentable I might have enough courage to go for a run outside. 

Thanks.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Masturbation arm movements. 30reps each arm.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Mountain climbers, jumping jacks, jump rope. you could also download/buy/etc. an exercise video and do it at home =]


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Sit ups/push ups.
Or jump rope if your rooms big enough.


----------



## Andrew1980 (Feb 28, 2009)

You could host a fight club.


----------



## Andrew1980 (Feb 28, 2009)

Phoenix Rising said:


> Mountain climbers


I don't know what kind of room you have!


----------



## sben (Jun 8, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> Masturbation arm movements. 30reps each arm.


loooooooool



Phoenix Rising said:


> Mountain climbers, jumping jacks, jump rope. you could also download/buy/etc. an exercise video and do it at home =]


Thanks, not sure what mountain climbers are but I'll be sure to look those up. Can't do jump rope/jumping jacks because there are people below me and everything would shake and stuff.



Daniel89 said:


> Sit ups/push ups.
> Or jump rope if your rooms big enough.


Thanks


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you have much space? Maybe you could download some exercise videos and follow along.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry I assumed that other people did 'mountain climbers' in gym class too, lol. But you can find it easily online I'm sure =]


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.twohundredsquats.com/
http://hundredpushups.com/


----------



## sben (Jun 8, 2011)

Eliza said:


> Do you have much space? Maybe you could download some exercise videos and follow along.


Heh, not very much but I can make some... don't think I could make enough for exercise videos though. Thanks for your response though



mind_games said:


> http://www.twohundredsquats.com/
> http://hundredpushups.com/


These are great links, thanks a bunch for posting them. They sound very interesting


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

Burpees are good.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

King Moonracer said:


> Masturbation arm movements. 30reps each arm.


this is the first thing that came to mind when I was reading the title of this thread..ha! such dirty minds


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

Isometric exercises.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isometric_exercise

I guess definitions vary, but the ones I mean, there is NO movement whatsoever, but muscle contracts anyway. So you push or pull on an immovable object, or resist gravity somehow.

One is sitting on floor between the door frames and "trying" to do squats, like you are trying to make the door frame opening wider. Might be easier to do one leg at a time. Also "sitting" with your back against the wall, like there is an invisible chair underneath you. The lower your bum goes, the more work your quads will do. You can go up and down too though to work different muscles. Both work the quads and both burn *a lot*.










^Yeah you just sit there, like a darn fool.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

thaswasup said:


> Burpees are good.


2nd. Burpees hands down. Do both in a forward and back motion.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/rossboxing2.htm

for burpees


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Andrew1980 said:


> You could host a fight club.


He can't now, you broke the rule already :roll


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Yoga and stretching, but that's probably not what you're looking for.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey checkout the last routine in this link - http://www.t-nation.com/free_online...nce/six_new_tabata_workouts_for_fast_fat_loss

Tabata workouts are pretty brutal and you can do them inside your house/room. I've only tried tabata speed squats twice and I couldn't get through the 4 minutes. Search around, there are lots of different tabata routines around.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

excerise your thumb muscle by thumb wrestling yourself


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Gym ball's really handy. There's like a hundred exercises you could do with it


----------



## AlexTheDude (Jul 18, 2011)

Situps, pushups, running in place... weights, pull ups if you got a bar... hmm, I'd say my entire exercise regimine could be done inside, actually. more than you'd think =]


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

here is a big list of strength exercises. Really informative vids.
http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

I personally find it easier to use exercise videos, collagevideo.com has hundreds and it gives you previews of every single one so you know what you are getting. I find the gym much too awkward, so I stay in shape using videos and walking. Hope that helps!


----------



## Barbapapa (Mar 5, 2010)

p90x


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Squats.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I run back and forth in my basement (that is huge), for like 10 "laps" everyday.... I also do push ups, sit ups, squats, bench presses, and weights... 

All inside, the comfort of my home.


----------



## clockwork orange (Jul 19, 2011)

Push ups, situps or dumbells. 
if you want more fun you can try the PS3 move. 
I bought a game called Fight Lights out and it will let you punch as if you are actually on a fight. After 15-30 mins of playing im sweating all over.. it also shows how many calories you burn.
and when you get addicted to it like other games do it will be an advantage coz like most of the video games you sit but this one lets you work out. 
Just dont 4get to do some stretching every time you start to play


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

EA Sports Active 2.  Yep, still advocating for that. Doesn't matter what console you have. That basically walks you through:

mountain climbers, jump squats, lunges, hammer curls, bent over rows and tricep kickbacks, stride jumps, skipping, shoulder presses, push ups, crunches...well I think that's what I did today at least.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Carll said:


> You need only two machines to do exercise in your room.
> treadmill
> bench press machine.
> With these two machines you can do complete exercise.


 I was gonna recommend a treadmill as well. It sounds boring but it's about the easiest exercise you can do in a small space. If you try to set your mind to doing something hard, you probably won't stick with it. My own personal experience. I have a stair climber machine and it's just way too strenuous and wears me out in like 45 seconds so it just sits there. A treadmill is as easy as walking. It's like walking around your neighborhood without having to go outside. Put the treadmill in front of your TV or something and you're ll set. I wish I had one but I can't afford it.


----------



## xDeadScreamx (Aug 4, 2011)

cardio... idk

i suggest you put some music. if you're a beginner, start running in place for the period of one song. then, take a break and put another song. after, put another song and run again. break, new song. run, new song.
it's an idea. and make sure you eat healthy too. consider drinking tea instead of snacking on some mega piece of cake full of calories .


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

I do pushups, sit ups, bicycle crunches, lunges, and squats. I sweat like crazy after completing those. I'm gonna start running at the track in the park once the weather cools down a bit.


----------



## danabeaton (Jul 15, 2011)

Maybe invest in an exercise bike?

You can do plenty of muscle and core exercises at home; just make sure to do them regularly.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

King Moonracer said:


> Masturbation arm movements. 30reps each arm.


 Then at the end you get a free protein drink.


----------



## Judge (Oct 15, 2010)

get a 6" step up bench, there is lots you can do with it


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

Pushups, jump rope, dips, chin/pull ups. HUGE calorie burners.


----------



## tb66 (Apr 10, 2011)

Push up and crunches are probably the easiest things you can do, dont even need to leave your room. Personally i have found since starting regular muscle building exercises my SA has gotten easier to manage and my confidence has gone up.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Leslie Sansone indoor walking workout DVDs


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Turkish get ups.


----------



## Freeman Lowell (Jul 31, 2011)

I have the simplest one of all. I did this when I lived in a one-room apartment.

Go buy a plastic step-stool at Walmart or Target. Probably $4.99.

Turn on your favorite television show. Step up with your left foot and then down again. Step up with your right foot and down again. Keep doing this until your show is over.

Done.

Not fancy, but it works.


----------



## SayYouDontWantIt (Aug 16, 2011)

I do workout dvds everyday, 'pump it up' by ministry of sound - it's brilliant, it has everything on there - the full workout takes an hour & 15 minutes roughly but if you're new to exercise you should probably won't be able to do the whole thing straight away. The aeroburn is my fave, it's cardio so it's good for burning fat, you feel great cos you sweat buckets & you know you're doing well! Also, because I workout I eat whatever the hell I want whenever I want & I can get away with it!  I also walk the dog for about an hour eveyday, I don't know where you are but I'm in south wales so there's lots of cycle tracks & feilds & forests to take her, nice and quiet & out of the way - which is perfect for me!


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

http://www.pkto.ca/webboard/viewtopic.php?t=484&start=0

Seeing as I wanted to get into Parkour and just kind of got distracted. I don't use weights at all, just my own body weight.

Usually make a playlist of songs to keep me going. (Usually anything techno and an awesome beat/drive.) (I found working out with Alternative or Indie didn't keep me motivated enough.)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

barczyl said:


> http://www.pkto.ca/webboard/viewtopic.php?t=484&start=0
> 
> Seeing as I wanted to get into Parkour and just kind of got distracted. I don't use weights at all, just my own body weight.
> 
> Usually make a playlist of songs to keep me going. (Usually anything techno and an awesome beat/drive.) (I found working out with Alternative or Indie didn't keep me motivated enough.)


Parkour is pretty awesome and a hell of a way to train.


----------



## Dan208 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tabata burpees. I've never come so close to vomiting after a workout in my life. Also, if you can afford it, maybe look into getting some kettlebells. I ditched all my weights a few years ago and got some KBs and they are awesome. They take up less space and you can do so many exercises with them. If you've got a doorway, you can get a chinup bar. I have the Iron Gym and it works great. Only costs around $20.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

p90 or p90x


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

skip roping and farmers walk


----------



## frillylove (Sep 11, 2010)

Squats, push ups, leg raises, crunches, planks, jumping rope.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I'm working on the Slim in 6 series right now. It's pretty fun.  I'm going to move onto something more challenging soon, though...


----------



## 8vessels (Aug 26, 2011)

in my place i like to do plyometrics, shadowboxing, and jump rope. investing in a treadmill is worthwhile if u have space for it.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

guys, something harder.

Dips (two chairs), planche push-ups and holds, handstand push-ups. with pull up bar or rings do pull-ups and maybe muscle ups.





 here's a simple vid. Some of it's ****ty form but it should give you some ideas.

For lower body sprints and pistol squats.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

mind_games said:


> http://www.twohundredsquats.com/
> http://hundredpushups.com/


Yep, been doing these for @ 3 months. I now have nicely toned legs and arms with no flab. Definitely worth your time.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Wrist pumps.....


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

You can do burpees, although they might be considered a bit tough if you just started exercising. But try and do sets of 5. Do 5, rest as long as you need to, and do another set of 5 until you are done with your sets. Repeat with greater intensity later on.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Great thread, its actually helpful since I started working out on Monday in my room.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Twist board, it's quiet, it's cardio... and I didn't pay more than 10
it's great to start with it worked out my legs, tummy, and shoulders. I lost a few lbs on it, then got comfortable enough to jog outside


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Deep leg bends (squats), leg lifts (lying facing up), leg curls (on all 4s), pull ups, jack-knife situps, run on all 4s where you kick your knees towards your chest for as long as comfortable. Those are all things I recall from football conditioning that will work muscles similarly to the gym. Focus on core body movements. Also, I wouldn't shy away from doing some yoga exercises. They can be really refreshing and improve your range of motion.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

for me, the most engaging, is boxing the air, mixed with push ups and sit ups and squats (no weights). I'm not into boxing though, but its a good way to get the heartrate up.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*mattfurey*

Mattfurey.com


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Here's a simple workout:

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online...=933E6B8472124DE45207F7A2367362D4-mcd02.hydra


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

Lots of exercises can be done and circuits in a small area. I actually had a small workout bench, barbell and plates and lifted weights in front of my bed for 6 months before I moved everything into a garage turned gym. I was able to lift just fine in that small place but I had to kinda watch what I was doing not to put a hole through my wall . Shadow boxing was always good as well.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/sixpack...&ad=10447868527&kw=push UPS#p/u/5/bkD9LwDBWW0

This one intense


----------



## Mack Swain (Nov 4, 2011)

There are literally thousands, whole disciplines devoted to it, calisthenics, kettlebell, yoga, aerobics, etc.

For example:

http://www.military.com/military-fitness/workouts/avoid-gym-by-using-calisthenics


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I feel the same way about going to the gym. I went to a college with a _really_ great gym, but I never went because I was too nervous. I started doing exercise videos because I could do them in my dorm room/bedroom. And they don't require too much space. Maybe find some exercise videos that work for you! I love doing them.


----------

